# Bulk Hunter supplies



## Lawnhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Anyone know of a shop that sells hunter prs40 spray bodies in bulk? Cheapest I can find is around $5 each.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm, I normally buy it all thru sprinklerwarehouse. I dont recall seen bulk prices.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Lawnhunter said:


> Anyone know of a shop that sells hunter prs40 spray bodies in bulk? Cheapest I can find is around $5 each.


I know that SiteOne carries Hunter products and I'm sure you could call around to other Irrigation distributors in your area and see what they can get them for if you are buying in bulk. Sprinkler Warehouse is definitely something to check out though as they generally have good prices and if you spend over $150 you get free shipping usually.


----------

